# New Additions



## Gizmo (21/2/15)

Automatic Birthday Thread Creation
New History Tab to go to your last viewed Thread
Weekly Digest Subscription ( Bottom Right ) - Email sent to subscribed users weekly on most active threads

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/2/15)

Awesome new additions/improvements


----------

